# LexiCode - coding test



## apache069 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Does anyone out there know anything about LexiCode??

I would like the good and the bad informaiton if you have it.

I just recently passed their coding test and have a phone interview coming up and I wanted some word of mouth honest information about the company.

I will give you a little information on my background if it helps.

I am a RHIT,CPC and an AHIMA Approved ICD-10-CM/PCS trainer. I have 3 1/2 years of surgery coding and 1 year of Anesthesia coding.

I am looking to get away from Anesthesia coding because it is not the detailed level of coding I am used to and I feel like I am losing my coding skills everyday I continue to stay here. I also am looking to work from home as the work[lace politics are ridiculous!!

Any information you can give me whether good or bad would be greatly appreciated!!!!

Thanks in advance


----------

